# طلب مساعده مستعجله رجاءا وما عندي وقــــــــــــــــت



## ليث العاني (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اني طالب هندسه مرحله ثانيه وفي حاجــه لتقرير عن موضوع (اختبار الشد للمعادن) وكذلك تقرير عن (تحضير عينه من معدن للفحص المجهري) مجرد تقارير بسيطه لا تتجاوز ال6 صفحات واتمنى ان تساعدوني بأسرع فرصه ممكنه لان موعد تسليم التقارير قريب جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر....

اخوكم ليث العانـــي ..


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (29 يناير 2007)

مرحبا بك معنا 
قد تجد فى هذا الرابط ما تريد ه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42067
ويوجد رابط لموقع داخل الموضوع السابق به بعض التفاصيل الموضحة بالرسومات والصور


----------



## ليث العاني (29 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخ هاني على اهتمامك بلموضوع لكن مع الاسف التقارير الي انا بحاجه الها مطلوبه بللغه العربيه وليست بلانكليزي واتمنى الرد اذا تملك اي معلومات اضافيه


----------

